# 1-19 [Bull Redfish on Topwater Fly]



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

I have caught many bulls on the fly rod, but have always thrown streamers, since I tie all my own flies & never really bother with topwater patterns (that will be changing). My buddy from Alaska was down here last spring & gave me a topwater to add to my box, & I kind of forgot about it until a few days ago. I decided to tie it on the 8WT last night, & it didn't take long for me to convince a cruising bull to blow up on it. It was only a dink (32''), but it was still an awesome experience. I will definitely be throwing some topwater patterns more often!


































I've actually had the fly rod out three out of the last four nights. Sight casting has been the name of the game, but I did land a 38.5'' two nights ago blind casting. I can't decide whether it's cooler putting the fly in front of the nose of a cruiser, or stripping blindly & feeling your streamer get SMOKED when it's 10' down in the water column. Either way, if the sub-freezing temperatures don't scare you, it's hard to beat targeting these winter time bulls with the buggy whip. 


























































*Tight lines everyone. *


----------



## wtbfishin' (Jul 31, 2016)

Nice fish for sure ! Bet you have it all to yourself out there aye, other than the camera man?


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

wtbfishin' said:


> Nice fish for sure ! Bet you have it all to yourself out there aye, other than the camera man?


Thanks man! Actually we have seen several yakkers out there most nights we have been out, but no other boats. 

Hey, you recognize the lines on the two fly reels I've been using?


----------



## wtbfishin' (Jul 31, 2016)

[Hey, you recognize the lines on the two fly reels I've been using? [/QUOTE]

Thought I did, they needed stretching bad. Good job!


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Always love your posts and pictures . Here in Louisiana we use those foam gurglers a lot for Redfish in the marsh. Never really thought about using them in open water around bridges, etc. They are also dynamite in the winter up in Arkansas for big brown trout when they are spawning.


----------



## tiger297 (Jan 13, 2018)

I'm curious what size gurgler are you using there?

My in-laws are moving to Freeport in a month and I plan on hitting the bay as much as I can. Mostly spinning gear but do plan to pull out the fly rod as much as the 10 year old allows.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

lsucole said:


> Always love your posts and pictures . Here in Louisiana we use those foam gurglers a lot for Redfish in the marsh. Never really thought about using them in open water around bridges, etc. They are also dynamite in the winter up in Arkansas for big brown trout when they are spawning.


Hey man, I really appreciate the kind words. Glad you dig the posts! There will be plenty more to come. I had thrown them back in Wisconsin in the creeks for smallies, but this was my first time using them in deep, open(ish) water as well. I can't wait to get out there with it again!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

tiger297 said:


> I'm curious what size gurgler are you using there?
> 
> My in-laws are moving to Freeport in a month and I plan on hitting the bay as much as I can. Mostly spinning gear but do plan to pull out the fly rod as much as the 10 year old allows.


The gurgler is a little over 4'' long (including the streamer tail section) & it is tied on a #1 long shank Mustad J-hook. 

Hope you guys get on some fish man!


----------

